# Is NDS-Gear trustable?



## Deathycon (Jul 1, 2012)

I ordered from NDS-gear.com 
im just wondering if if its trustable


----------



## Another World (Jul 1, 2012)

i have no experience with them but you might want to read this: http://gbatemp.net/topic/329745-warning-nds-gearcom-is-a-scam/

-another world


----------



## Costello (Jul 1, 2012)

more information here:
http://shoptemp.net/shop/nds-gear.html


----------



## Magsor (Jul 1, 2012)

To me it looks legit. But it must be a one man show probably US based. I would not order from, but i would trust if i would want to overpay for a flashcart.


----------

